# Sportsman flea market



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

JUST SOME FYI FOR ALL,THE SPORTSMANS FLEA MRKT WILL BE HELD SAT FEB 19 AT MEDINA FAIR GROUNDS 9 TO 5. SPONSORED BY COL GAME CLUB.:Banane19:


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

got my flyer in the mail yesterday and i will be set up there to sell.


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

could someone scan and post the flyer?


----------



## Buckeye Bear 53 (Dec 10, 2010)

John what does it cost to set up a table? Do you have a contact person email or telephone number?


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

columbia game club sportsmans flea market february 19th. 9a.m. to 4 p.m. $30.00 for the first table $25.00 for additional tables. contact rick hill 330-201-2413 or dell shamp 440-333-1138. medina county fairgrounds


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

what is the cost for general admission?


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

How big is this event generally? In other words, how much money should I bring?


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Depends on what you want to buy. I've gone to these and spent $5 and I've gone and spent over $100. You can usually get some pretty good deals here.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

ADMISSION IS 5.00, You can find abt anything related to outdoors there is something for every one and good deals.You never know what you may find.

:bananahuge:


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

well did anyone go to this show ? was it anygood?


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah I went. I spent $34, including the entrance fee. I bought a mess of hooks & terminal tackle I needed to refresh the box, some mini jigs, some flouro line, and a berkley medium-weight rod. I compared that to retail prices, and I saved about $40 or $50, so it's a pretty good deal. Crankbaits and other hard lures didn't have that great of a deal going - most were only about $1 off retail, if that, so I didn't get any because at that price I didn't want to take the risk that the box said it was suspending only to find out it was actually a floater, or other nonsense like that. Plastics were a good deal wherever they were found, but there weren't many to be found. I didn't look at hunting stuff much, most of the hunting stuff was guns which I don't need. There was a little bit of clothes that were a good deal but not my size. I was really bummed cause some guy was selling nice waders for $10 but they were size 14's! I woulda been swimming in them. If you're familiar with the building that it was in, where the gun shows are at, they were in the overflow section of the building, and took up about 2/3 of the space. 

All in all it was worth it. I wasn't doing cartwheels or hitting the ATM to drain the savings, but it was a couple hours well spent.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i rented a table that day and sold alot of stuff i wasn't using.


----------

